# Dart frog vivarium



## TOO (8 Apr 2016)

Hi all,

For those interested in the world above water, here are a few shots of my dart frog vivarium housing 2.2. Ranitomeya amazonica "Arena blanca". The viv is 75x50x60. All roots are DIY done with a concrete product called MakeMake (can also be used under water). I hope you enjoy. I would be happy to answer any question you might have. Thanks.

Thomas





DSC_0809 by Thomas Olesen, on Flickr


DSC_0811 by Thomas Olesen, on Flickr


----------



## parotet (8 Apr 2016)

Wow!! Very jealous... Can you please give more details about the setup and equipment? I've played with little vivarium so far but this a dream come true. Difficult? Expensive? Demanding compared to a planted tank?

Jordi


----------



## dean (8 Apr 2016)

Love more details 


Regards
Dean


----------



## TOO (8 Apr 2016)

Hi,

Thx for your interest. Equipment: The viv is a custom built all-glass. There is a small pvc frame in which rests two removable glass pieces. Each piece has about 10 holes with a 3 cm diameter for ventilation. For some of the day I have a computer fan sitting over one of the holes. This is enough to keep the front free of condensation. Light is an ADA 2x36w that I have previously used in my aquascapes. There are a couple of heat mats underneath enabling me to adjust the temperature. Finally, there is an automated misting system that sprinkles the viv a couple of times a day. Compared to planted tanks that means less equipment - and much less maintenance. Above all because you do not need to do constant waterchanges. And no algae!!! The main hassle is probably food, i.e. raising or otherwise making sure you have a constant supply of fruitflies, but this becomes routine and with only 4 tiny frogs not much is required. In terms of cost: because you don't need so much equipment (the misting system could even be replaced by manual spraying) it is probably less expensive, although the frogs can be quite costly. Mine cost about 300 Euros. Difficulty: really quite simple. Main things are getting the humidity right and ensuring good and stable feeding. Again, compared to high-tech planted tanks, much less complicated. In terms of interior design, which is really my interest, there is some more freedom in a vivarium set-up, a wider range of possibilities. I really enjoyed the process of creating the artifical roots and trunks that form the main hardscape of the viv, although they are difficult to see with the plants growing in.

I hope this answers your questions. Feel free to ask more.

T


----------



## Smells Fishy (9 Apr 2016)

Nice work. Are those some kind of dwarf Bromeliads? Any chance of some pictures of the frogs?


----------



## parotet (9 Apr 2016)

Hi Thomas

Thank you for your reply. As far as I have seen the best vivarium equipment is quite cheap compared to what we we have in planted tanks (I.e. A good misting system for a large tank is not that expensive as a large filter). In my case I would not have dart frogs, just plants, so the setup would be even cheaper.  

I've read super complex vivarium build journals but I love simplicity. My inspiration, I guess I am not the only one, is Justin Grimm and his epic vivaria...  No need to create waterfalls, super complex storm systems. He just rely on good equipment and an excellent aesthetic work. Your layout is also excellent, I love it.... And now more question, sorry 

Have you covered the back glass and part of the sides with black silicone or any other material? Are you using egg crate in the base? Which substrate materials are you using? (I've read people using a mixture of enriched aquarium soils and leaves with success). Do you have any draining system? Do you use a DIY misting system?

(Sorry for so many questions!)

Jordi


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Apr 2016)

Hi Too, One cool looking  vivarium


----------



## TOO (9 Apr 2016)

Hi Jordi,

No problem, I enjoy the questions . The backwall is a 2 cm thick pressed cork plate cut to size. Onto this is glued some natural bark that was first pressed to make it as flat as possible. The cork wall is siliconed to the back glass. The sides are pretty simple, just some large pieces of bark squeezed in behind the large trunks in the corners. The substrate is one you know well: ADA Amazonia topped with a layer of leaf litter. Works very well in my experience, does not become too compact and does not smell (like peat tends to do). The substrate is just placed directly on the floor, so no egg crates or anything. The challenge is to make sure there is not a build-up of stagnant water as I have no drain either (I like it simple as well). I have found a balance where the viv is misted twice a day for 30 seconds. With this input of water the substrate remains constantly moist, but without any build-up of water. Most plants, and especially my favorites, ferns, do not appreciate standing water around their roots, so it is quite important to find a balance. The misting system is a commercial product: extremely important to get one that does not make excessive noise. It is not strictly necessary, but is especially useful if you are on holiday, etc.

I hope this answers your questions. Feel free to ask again.

T


----------

